# Lens required for Canon 700D



## itsaashish (Sep 4, 2016)

Hello everyone. I own a Canon 700D(thanks to all who recommended it on digit forum). Back again to find a good lens for my camera. I've filled up applicable questions below 

What's your budget?
10K-15K Max

*Camera Lens type?*
Required Lens for Canon 700D

What will you be shooting with this camera le?
Home occasions (wedding, birthday party), travel., Nature, Some night life

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?
Both indoors and outdoors

Any brand preference? Like/dislike
Nop. But preferably a reputed one.

From where will you be buying?
Online/Local store
Local only

Anything else you would like to tell us?
I want to but a new lens for Canon 700D. I currently own stock lens. It is fine but I feel disappointed at times coz the quality of the photos is not as good as it could have been from a DSLR. I need  a lens which gets me crystal clear sharp pics at my budget. Not looking for a macro lens though. Suggestion are welcome. Would purchase it next time 

Also, I am just at beginner level in Manual mode


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 4, 2016)

I would suggest a used tamron 17-50 f2.8 or an additional canon 50mm with your existing lens


----------



## raja manuel (Sep 4, 2016)

It depends on what 'look' you like with your images. The 50mm will be sharp, but if you like taking portraits and/or distant shots I would recommend the 55-250mm lens. I have very rarely used my kit lens since buying this lens for my 600D. It's a very good lens for its price and often rated as better than the 50mm.


----------



## itsaashish (Sep 5, 2016)

Tamron is way over my budget. Will hve to choose among the other two. Any specific lens details I need to check before buying?


----------



## CRACING (Sep 5, 2016)

itsaashish said:


> What's your budget?
> 10K-15K Max
> 
> What will you be shooting with this camera le?
> Home occasions (wedding, birthday party), travel., Nature, Some night life



You cannot do all these in a single lens. Even if possible, your budget is too low for a lens that serves all your needs.

For indoor, night and low light photography, you need a fast lens (Small aperture number). Like one of these:

Canon EF 24mm f/2.8 - 10k
Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 - 9k
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II - 7k

Tamron SP AF 17-50mm f/2.8 - 18-25k

For travel and Nature photography where there is enough light, you need zoom lens with decent aperture. Like these:

Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II- 8-9k or Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 - 31-32k
Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II - 10-11k

Tamron/Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 - 9k (Image stabilization costs more)

Different focal length is made for different type of photography and so is aperture. If you use above lenses (i.e 55-250mm) for low light photography, then there is high chance of getting blur photos because they need lot of light due to large aperture number (Small aperture opening). You have to use slow shutter speed but that causes blur and high ISO causes noise. A tripod helps to keep the camera stable but the subject also needs to be stable to get a sharp picture.

I think you should already have 18-55mm. Use that for travel and Nature but if it happens to be short then get 55-250mm later. For indoor, get a fast lens with focal length as required. 40mm or 50mm should be fine.

High quality lenses are expensive and will not fit in your budget to suggest.



itsaashish said:


> Anything else you would like to tell us?
> I want to but a new lens for Canon 700D. I currently own stock lens. It is fine but I feel disappointed at times coz the quality of the photos is not as good as it could have been from a DSLR. I need  a lens which gets me crystal clear sharp pics at my budget. Not looking for a macro lens though. Suggestion are welcome. Would purchase it next time
> 
> Also, I am just at beginner level in Manual mode



This is what happens with DSLR beginners who have high expectations right from start. Each and every lens has its limitations and we should use it according but if not used properly, even a expensive lens won't help. Its not a lens but the technic to take photography is the problem.

You say that you use Manual mode which even a professional find it difficult set a proper setting. A nice picture comes only when a right settings are set (Aperture, shutter speed, ISO and etc).

I advice you to use aperture priority (AV in Canon), set aperture to 8 and let the camera decide shutter speed. In settings, enable auto ISO and set max ISO to 1600 or 800. Min ISO to 100 and Min shutter speed to auto (camera decides according to focal length) or 1/50.

Try to take a picture but if shutter speed goes slower then 1/30, the pictures will be bury. Use tripod to keep your camera stable or flash to light up.

This advice is for your 18-55mm kit lens. For longer lenses, the shutter speed needs to be faster. i.e For 200mm handheld, shutter speed should be 1/200 or fast to get sharp pictures.

Learn photography videos on youtube and you get expert in no time.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 5, 2016)

your requirement is 


> Home occasions (wedding, birthday party), travel., Nature, Some night life



wedding , birthday party - even 17-50 2.8 wont work...get a cheap flash(2k-3k from amazon.in) and bounce it from roof..you will get nice pics even with 18-55
travel - 18-55 is good in good light for all purpose of travel ..50mm will be good for travel light concept 
nature - 18-55 is wide enough for good landscapes , 50mm will help you in closeups of big insects and flowers
night life - 50mm will help in low light places , get flash for all other night situations where you need to capture people in lowlight.

soo within 10k you are done with 7k 50mm and 3k flash 

- - - Updated - - -

save money for 17-50 2.8.....you can get it used for 15k ...and new is 22k-24k non VC


----------



## itsaashish (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank you everyone. I will try all suggested lens at store and get the best one for me ))


----------

